# Smee agen. JanHank



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Just testing to see if its been fixed and as you can see it hasn't. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Just testing to see if its been fixed and as you can see it hasn't. :frown2:


Then I sign out and in, put JanHank in as my user name and here I am again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

For goodness sake - isn't it as simple as checking if the username field is blank or reading User name - and forcing a refresh of the page with an error message??


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't worry, someone has raised a ticket...... Maybe.


.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Message from VS..........


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Don't worry, someone has raised a ticket...... Maybe.
> 
> 
> .


I wish I could "Rays a laugh" but its pathetic, as Jean says, why don't we get an error message when we haven't put our user name in like any other sign in would do.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

[B said:


> uzer_nayme[/B];2856977]Just testing to see if its been fixed and as you can see it hasn't. :frown2:


someone is doing some hokey pokery the name is now *uzer nayme* what is going on?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ed or someone has fixed it, just signed out and it no longer admits me with User Name :grin2: at last, 

Thanks to whoever fixed it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

*This is JanHank*

We have the Uzer_nayme problem still ---- I have just logged in with it.


----------

